# Podcast software for Android.



## ChrisC (Aug 20, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good podcast software for keeping up to date on my podcasts. Without going down the downloading mp3's from the source website nonsense. I'm not really had a handle on this podcast stuff, is there dedicated software. Or do I just download and listen to the mp3's on PowerAMP?

This is the site I want to subscribe to.

http://www.dhammaloka.org.au/downloads.html

On the left there are podcast buttons. What do I need to do to use them? I'd like to keep up to date as much as possible with Ajhan Brahm. The guy speaks a lot of sense. That's beside the point.

So anyone know of any good Android podcast software both free and paid for?

Thanks.


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 20, 2011)

I asked a while ago and someone suggested Google reader, but it looked like a right old faff and I couldn't be bothered to get it working. Be interested to see if there's a free alternative.


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 20, 2011)

I use Doggcatcher which I love. I listen to loads of podcasts on my commute everyday so was happy to pay for something that was simple to use and doesn't ever freeze etc. I think I got it when it was on offer for a couple of quid, although normally it's three or four quid - steep for an app so I suppose you have to decide how much you'd use it or keep an eye out for it being on offer. It has BBC/NPR feeds ready to download, you can import feeds from Google Reader and RSS, and it makes it easy to manage downloads and delete what you've listened to. I'd also be interested in a free one, but if you listen to a fair amount, I'd say it's well worth the money.


----------



## sumimasen (Aug 21, 2011)

Stitcher us great t but that only streams them. My solution is to bookmark the link, it's not that much of an inconvenience.  Use Dolphin browser rather than the stock one, it's quicker.


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 21, 2011)

I do use Dolphin Browser it's excellent. I have also downloaded this http://listen.googlelabs.com/ which has turned out to work quite well.


----------



## Davispolk Polk (Nov 23, 2011)

Sure, I am using Audacity 1.2.6 for recording my podcast. You may use this software...

_________________________________
Podcast transcription
Podcast transcription services


----------

